# Yelli Screamy vs Honzo ST



## Grodyman (Sep 29, 2016)

I am looking to build up a hardtail around 130 mm. Can't decide between these two frames. Any opinions?

Gman


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

No idea about the Yelli Screamy, but as for the Honzo ST, I can offer the information which set out in post #56 in this thread:








Who's building HT trail bikes?


He did like the aluminum Honzo, just not the steel. I listen more to how he describes the way a bike rides than his opinion on a particular bike. I've owned both and prefer the steel. I'm bigger than him though.




www.mtbr.com




Thoroughly love my Honzo ST. It will be a bike that never leaves my little quiver.


----------



## suburbanassault (4 mo ago)

Also love the Honzo ST and also have not ridden a Yelli Screamy.

Do you still have the 2018 Honzo CR from your sig? I think the geo is very similar to the Honzo ST so you should already have a good idea on what it's like. 

The Screamy has slightly longer chainstays and a more slack headtube angle. But the same sized fork recommendation. Interesting low and slack but not very long geo. Maybe it's good fun who knows.

Love the straight lines on the Honzo ST frame. It just looks right. The Screamy looks like an oversized kids bike. Just my opinion and a complete vanity argument of course.


----------



## Grodyman (Sep 29, 2016)

Yes, I have the Honzo CR, I want something a little more aggressive. I love the Honzo, and feel I would love the Honzo ST as well. I don't want Honzo ESD aggressive.


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

I would go Honzo ST in this case. Since you already have a Honzo CR it would be a familiar geo and noticeably more aggressive. I’m not sure you’d notice much extra “aggression” with the Canfield, as its geo is not far off from your CR.

The new Honzo ST is the best version they’ve made, IMO. It has a 66* HA with a 140mm fork. Also, they finally did away with the super tall seat tube/gusset. That was a major annoyance to me on my 2019 Honzo AL.

I intended to get a new Honzo ST last year when my AL cracked, but the local store had an ESD frame in stock so I reluctantly took that instead. After one ride, I was glad I did. It may look extreme, but the ESD is perfectly capable of riding XC and gnarly tech climbs. I run a 160mm fork on it.🤣. No issues on climbs, whatsoever. If I had gone for the ST I would have eventually found myself putting an angled headset in it.

Any reason why you aren’t considering a 140mm fork?


----------



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

cookieMonster said:


> I would go Honzo ST in this case. Since you already have a Honzo CR it would be a familiar geo and noticeably more aggressive. I’m not sure you’d notice much extra “aggression” with the Canfield, as its geo is not far off from your CR.


I agree with going with familiar Geo for OP. Thou are you looking at the old Yelli Geo, isn't the Honzo CR 68 HA, the new Yelli is 65.5 with a 130mm fork. Seems like the Yelli would be closer to the new Honzo ST then the CR?


----------



## suburbanassault (4 mo ago)

Wow I didn't realize how much they changed the Honzo ST for this year.

Very similar to the Yelli Screamy yeah.

My advice is, hold on tight to the Honzo CR...


----------



## Grodyman (Sep 29, 2016)

SSsteel4life said:


> I agree with going with familiar Geo for OP. Thou are you looking at the old Yelli Geo, isn't the Honzo CR 68 HA, the new Yelli is 65.5 with a 130mm fork. Seems like the Yelli would be closer to the new Honzo ST then the CR?


Yes, the CR has 68 head angle. I have it built more XC. The Yelli is slightly more slack than the Honzo ST, has more bottle bosses, and is aluminum, which should be lighter.

The Honzo ST is just awesome looking, and I love steel. I have a new Bomber Z2 130 fork to go on either frame. This combo may result in a pretty heavy bike.

Gman


----------



## Grodyman (Sep 29, 2016)

Another option is the Honzo DL, aluminum, same geometry as the ST.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

I am biased with the Yelli because well I thoroughly enjoy mine.

I would say key differences to make decision on:

- STA, looks like Honzo significantly steep than previous but Yelli still steeper. Whats better for you, the steeper of the YS climbs steep climbs very well, make the seated feeling more upright. I really think the STA combined with short stays on win on both these bikes.

- Fork offset - Seriously Kona no one specs a 51mm anymore

- BB Height- Ironically the Yelli is higher, I don't have issues with Pedal strikes but wouldn't want to go lower because I love this bike to plow through rocks

- Weight and Material - Honestly at this point who cares Alu gotten so much better but Steel is cool


----------



## gdb85 (Mar 4, 2017)

I have both the Big HONZO CR and the HONZO ST. Cant speak to the YELLI. The ST is built up with a -1* (so 65 HTA) and a 140mm fork. The ride difference between the two is incredible. The ST is so much better in compliance factor and seems to spring forward with each pedal stroke. As I age the carbon just seems to beat me up a little and the CR doesn't seem as much fun as it used to be, I may even sell it in the near future.

EDIT: for the record my ST comes in at 30lb even but rides lighter if that even makes sense...


----------



## SCTerp (Aug 9, 2017)

Grodyman said:


> Another option is the Honzo DL, aluminum, same geometry as the ST.


Just curious if you've been able to find a DL frame. Thanks.


----------



## Grodyman (Sep 29, 2016)

Looks like the Honzo DL aluminum frame has a press fit bottom bracket vs the threaded on the ST.


----------



## Grodyman (Sep 29, 2016)

Well, I went in a different direction and bought the RSD Middlechild. Dedicated trail bike, so why not go a little more aggressive?


----------

